

Ask YC: What do you use for personal workspace lighting when natural light is not available? - jamesbritt

I'm lucky to have my office desk next to a window, so I get some decent natural light during the day, but when I want to work into the evening I find that my current GE "Reveal" full-spectrum 60-watt lamp isn't quote enough.<p>What do  folks here do to get good lighting when the Sun isn't around?
======
jrockway
I have one of these:

<http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40141079>

It sits directly behind my monitor and lights up the room so that I am not
blinded by my monitor. It isn't enough to read by, though, so if I need to do
that I use a regular desk lamp. But for computing, this sort of setup is ideal
(IMHO anyway).

------
johnm
A halogen torch lamp with variable output. Nice indirect light and no
flickering.

~~~
optimal
I agree--I find the light of halogen lamps to be crisp and without the hazy
effect of traditional incandescent bulbs, making it easier to work for long
periods of time without excessive eye fatigue.

About five years ago I moved to a new place and had a very hard time finding
halogen torchieres in stores. I never learned exactly why, but I suspect it
was due to liability issues, because this was around the same time they
started putting bird cages on top of the lamps.

~~~
johnm
Yeah, a lot of the torch lamps these days are using CF bulbs since they are
more efficient and don't have the big fire dangers. :-(

------
yagibear
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=123879> from 53 days ago

